# Ovranette - new pack, different colour pills!



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Hiya 

I'm half way through taling the Pill (Ovranette) before tx and before my scan will need a few more Pills from a new strip, which I picked up yesterday from Tesco Pharmacy. The ones I am taking at the moment are a creamy, yellow colour and the "new strip" ones are white....I know that manufacturers do change things occasionally but just wanted to check it was alright before taking it! It is all the right packaging etc and I did check with their Pharmacist. Do you know if this is a recent change?

L

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Sorry don't know if they have recently changed colour. I always thought they were white though  If the pack is right with the right leaflet etc. then I'm sure its Ovranette that you have. There are other brands of pill that contain exactly the same ingredients as Ovranette but are different colours. Perhaps you had a different brand before?

Sorry don't have any other explanation.
Hope all goes well for treatment  

Maz x


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Thnx Mazv - both strips say Ovranette in the usual colours/logo etc....I saw a post on yahoo that asked the same so I'm guesisng they've just changed colour - it has always been cream in the past  ...think I may call Wyeth anyway 

xxx


----------

